# WARSOW



## lolpop16 (27. März 2016)

Hallo, das ist keine Suche für ein Team sondern für ein Spiel indem sehr viel potenzial steckt, ich hoffe ihr versteht das.


Warsow hat eine kleine aber feine Community, die seit Jahren existiert.
Ich hoffen das einer von euch mal in dem Spiel vorbei schaut und nicht gleich aufgibt, jeder Anfang ist schwer!





Spoiler






			
				CHIP.de schrieb:
			
		

> Warsow
> ist ein Multiplayer First-Person-Shooter im Stil von Quake. In einer
> Cartoon-Umgebung können Sie in Online-Gefechten gegen Ihre Freunde
> antreten. Nutzen Sie verschiedene Waffen, PowerUps sowie zahlreiche
> Special-Moves um als Sieger aus der Schlacht hervor zu gehen.






			
				Michael Humpa | CHIP Software-Redaktion schrieb:
			
		

> Die Gefechte in Warsow laufen sehr actionreich und rasant ab. Schicke
> Grafik und coole Levels tun ihr übriges zu einem tollen Spielerlebnis.







			
				GOG.com schrieb:
			
		

> Warsow is set in a futuristic cartoonish
> world where rocketlauncher-wielding pigs and lasergun-carrying
> cyberpunks roam the streets. It is a completely free, fast-paced
> first-person shooter without hard graphical violence. Red stars instead
> ...







Weitere Seiten die euch das Spiel näher bringen


https://lwn.net/Articles/668878/
Warsow (Game) - Giant Bomb


----------

